# Critique and thoughts



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness what a lovely creature! Her neck and back seem to be short, but that's not necessarily a bad thing. She looks to be tied in behind the knee with long pasterns. Some of these things I see could just be the picture because she is not really squared up. I love love love her tho!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks!! and that's funny - her pasterns are actually quite normal length but very upright /: which is her worst feature!! haha 

Her back and neck are (i think) rather long... she has super long legs that put her all out of dimension. 

I'll get a photo of me riding her, or next to her haha!


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

O.O must be the picture then!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Shocking photo - and when I first got her (under weight and muscle)

but you can see how long her leg is.

I'm about 160cm/5'1


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

GORGEOUS!!! What do you feed her? She's so sleek and shiny, like a seal!
She does have legs up to her eyeballs. Look at the length of her cannons, whoa. Agree the pasterns are a tad upright but not awful. I think her back is perfect, not long at all but short and compact with excellent loin connection, very strong topline. Love her neck tie in, very long gaskins that need more muscle (hill work, backing, trot poles) which will help her jumping base. Hip might be a tad short and steeper croup. Deep heartgirth, good wither placement and shoulder looks nice and open. I think her hind end will need the most work. She certainly looks like she has the confo to do eventing. Love to see some vids of her movement!


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

forgot to mention she has a perfect throatlatch (flexion at poll should be no problem) beautiful feminine head and nice neck shape.
I would actually say this mare is breeding quality. Not that you asked but thought I'd just throw it in there.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I thought I'd add in that I don't think her back is long at all either. It looks just about right to me. Overall a very pretty mare.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't see a long back either.

Super Nova


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow - thanks heaps guys!! I think I'm used to my short backed pony and Arab - then looking at her she looks... well, long  but thanks for pointing that out! i can see it now.

Chopsticks -
I feed her 4L of Chaff (either Oaten, lucerne mix or just lucerne) 2L of Pony pellets, 2L of Barley Flakes, Sunflower seeds(makes her coat shinny) some Vit and Mineral mix. some Chopped fresh Garlic and some Apple Cider Vinegar! 
That twice daily and then almost unlimited hay (but no grass ): I get her out for about a hour when I'm not working and let her eat the grass, but unfortunately there is no grass in the paddocks.

She has had one foal, but it wasn't hers, she was carrying a 4* eventers foal, and the foal was all healthy and she raised it perfectly (from her previous owner) If she is a good eventer - I might breed her 

Not a fan of her movement - she can stretch out and I think it's because she is lazy, but she has a really short choppy trot /: nice canter though! and yep, working on those trot poles! shes a quick learner too


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Some photos of her moving - will try and get some vids today


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

I can tell you my heart sank when I saw your nice mare with the wire in the back ground.

Please be careful.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

that's just the round yard (that i don't lunge her in) only put her in there to take some photo's and let her nibble the grass

we have Diamond Mesh Fencing (super safe!) and then the big paddocks we have two strand Electric fence with poles, but it's wide flat fencing not the little stuff!  thanks for your concern!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I think your mare is gorgeous! I'd love to see some video of her moving. She IMFO looks almost walkerish or stb. The super long legs and the chest and head shape are what make me think so. As well as her oddly (for want of a better word) shaped booty. I agree with a previous poster, I'd take a baby out of this mare at the speed of light. Her head and neck are fantastic. I love her legs.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Ok the action shots make me revise the TWH STB thoughts a bit, she is thicker in the chest than she looked and her whole shoulder is different when she is moving. And yes, I'd even more so take a baby from her now LOL

And she does have chrome, hers is just black heheheh


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow thanks!! 

Here is a video - I made last month, but will try to get some proper critique ones and not so much editing...


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Here's another - but still will try to get more visible ones!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Um. So I just fell in love with your mare. She is gorgeous, and I know you didn't ask, but I have to agree- I think she is truly breeding quality. what breed is she? She's pretty much perfect in my eyes! Love the legs, love the build, love the balance-


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

wow!! thank you so much!! Would you believe that her previous owner got her from a somewhat sale yard and she was beaten, skinny and scared.

I'm unsure of her breed - I got told a Thoroughbred Warmblood cross, but a few people think shes a Friesian Warmblood. and others think a STB! 

I'm going to get a test done to see if I can find any breed in her


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hm. My guess would be that she has some friesian and standardbred in there... Oh, you have to share the news when you get the test! Lol. Whatever breed she is, it's great that she's found a home, and it's great that you have such a beautiful girl! Good luck with her, I think you'd do great eventing.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks heaps  Can't wait to be jumping some height!! only 70cm atm 

here's her Brand - if anyone knows, or if there is something where I can search?!

bit hard to see, 

but what I can see it kind of like a Trojan horse head with a 'P' almost in it's neck.


----------

